# Links to Videos in TUG Reviews



## dioxide45 (Jan 13, 2018)

I couldn't find any guidelines regarding writing reviews for resorts. Is it okay to post a link in my reviews to a YouTube videos that I create during my stays?


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 13, 2018)

sure!

also if the resort doesnt have an existing "video" link on it, you can send a message to the resort review manager with a link to your video and we can add it!


----------



## Panina (Jan 13, 2018)

Great idea.  I’ll watch them all.


----------

